# Dussault Apparel (TM) & Gene Simmons eXtreme MoneyBag (TM)



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

congrats, you know how to copy and paste. $200 for a pair of jeans and $300 for a sweatshirt? it looks like the same crap that hot topic has been putting out for years. good luck with that. Gene Simmons should stick to what he is good at which is....um....


----------

